# It has happened again :(



## toothfairyx

I was so sure it would be OK this time!!! Woke up with very frequent contractions on Sunday morning, went to hospital to be told I was fully dilated etc, but after popping my waters my LO became unengaged and flipped transverse and I started bleeding massively from a placental abruption so ended up knocked out and had an em CS. All in a hopsital 250 miles away from where we were booked in as we were at a family birthday celebration.
Ho hum.
Little baby is doing very well despite this was 2lbs 15, having had steroids he's already been off his CPAP and it tolerating feeds fine etc. Jamie is in a bit of a strop with me probably thinks I abandonded him as I was in for 3 days hoping he will get over that tomorrow although I can't easily lift him up :(


----------



## bumpsmum

CongratulAtions on baby's safe arrival, at least u managed the steroids first and I'm sure Jamie will soon forgive you. Keep us updated I'm likely joining u real soon with 2nd early baby x


----------



## Josephs_Daddy

Congratulations on your new arrival, and yes, its good the steroids got in there. Very happy for you! :thumbup:


----------



## katy1310

Already said congratulations on FB but I will just say it again here too :hugs:

Is LO in hospital up our way then? I know you're family's up this way...

I hope Jamie is ok!! xxxx


----------



## toothfairyx

We are at North Tees Hospital having come home for a family 30th. I wasn't going to travel far after 24 weeks just in case but thought things seemed to be going fine so would risk it!
Looks like a transfer down may be on the cards for later next week though as LO seems to be doing fine without breathing assistance.


----------



## 25weeker

Congratulations it sounds like he is doing really well.

Sorry you are having to do the neo natal journey again :hugs:


----------



## Mindy_mini

Congratulations on your beautiful baby. 

Sorry things didn't go to plan but glad to hear lo is a fighter and going strong.


----------



## PleaseBaby

COngratulations! SOunds like hes doing amazingly.I hope hes a bit closer to home for you soon x


----------



## Josephs_Daddy

toothfairyx said:


> We are at North Tees Hospital having come home for a family 30th. I wasn't going to travel far after 24 weeks just in case but thought things seemed to be going fine so would risk it!
> Looks like a transfer down may be on the cards for later next week though as LO seems to be doing fine without breathing assistance.


Not far away from me! Joseph was born in James Cook. I live in Middlesbrough :happydance:


----------



## toothfairyx

lol I did call James Cook first as I have a friend who is one of the nurses on their neonatal ward but they had no neonatal cots available. North Tees is closer though, and we just made it there in time!


----------



## danielle1987

congratulations on the birth of your wee one :) great he tolerating feeds and having time off cpap x


----------



## danielle1987

congratulations on the birth of your wee one great he tolerating feeds and having time off cpap x


----------



## Srrme

Congratulations on your little boy! I'm glad he's doing well, dear. :hugs:


----------



## AP

Congratulations hun! Can't believe I'm reading this! You can do it though!!!! Xxx


----------



## pink23

Congrats x x


----------



## toothfairyx

Thanks guys you have cheered me up a lot as am feeling quite emotional today. Not sure if thats just hormones or cos I'm still in quite a bit of pain or cos I feel like I'm permanently fixed to a breast pump or what. I haven't made it to the hospital today as I'm really sore still and just want to lie down (I would not recommend a transverse baby C section!) but after 48 hours off the CPAP he's gone back on which doesn't surprise me in view of his age otherwise he is still doing great thank god.


----------



## vermeil

oooh congratulations! Welcome to the world little Jonny! Already off cpap? That`s very good for such a lightweight. Sorry things didn`t go as planned, but then again when do they, these little guys just come when they do and that`s that :dohh:


----------



## toothfairyx

Well he's off CPAP completely now, on full feeds, and back to birthweight. Had an infection from his UVC which was left in to try to avoid a long line but doesn't need either of those now :)
Waiting on a bed at home now as the hospital we need to go to is full!
Oh, some dispute over dates though - they seem to think he was 27+6 when he was born - does it matter?


----------



## Srrme

It sounds like Jonny is doing wonderful! Is he on any oxygen at all? 

I've been thinking about you guys! I hope you're holding up. :hugs:


----------



## toothfairyx

Hi 
he's on low-flow 0.04 at the moment, and still doing very well indeed. He hasn't had any serious de-sats ever, and any little ones he's brought himself out of without any prodding. Hoping for a transfer this week back home on Thursday so fingers crossed that happens! :dance:
Otherwise I have to say it is easier second time round - I know what to expect I guess and am certainly not as stressed out/ upset as last time...so we are doing well thanks :thumbup:
Turned a big corner op-wise and feeling much better too and Jamie seems to have forgiven me!!

How are you doing?


----------



## Srrme

toothfairyx said:


> Hi
> he's on low-flow 0.04 at the moment, and still doing very well indeed. He hasn't had any serious de-sats ever, and any little ones he's brought himself out of without any prodding. Hoping for a transfer this week back home on Thursday so fingers crossed that happens! :dance:
> Otherwise I have to say it is easier second time round - I know what to expect I guess and am certainly not as stressed out/ upset as last time...so we are doing well thanks :thumbup:
> Turned a big corner op-wise and feeling much better too and Jamie seems to have forgiven me!!
> 
> How are you doing?

What a little trooper! Have you been able to hold him yet? Does he have any problems at all, or are you just now waiting for him to gain weight and learn how to feed? 

I'm glad you're doing well, and Jamie is no longer mad at you! I imagine Elias is going to be mad at me when his little brother arrives too. :dohh:

I am doing well. I have made it to 34 weeks (thanks to the progesterone injections, I think) and baby is now measuring average instead of small, which is great. :flower:


----------



## toothfairyx

Yes he has been out but only a couple of times last week, and as far as we know or can see no problems at all thankfully. He's back to birth weight and putting on fine, but too young yet for sucking so he'll be in for a good few weeks yet. We are now going home tomorrow woo hoo! 
34 weeks is brilliant :happydance: Well done!! 
I haven't seem my official obstetrician yet for a debrief but will be interested to see what he's got to say about things - progesterone wouldn't have helped my problem I'm not sure that there is anything that can I just seem to dilate without realising once I get to a certain point and then it's too late to do anything :( 
I'm not having anymore though and I'm feeling very lucky to have both my boys after all the shenanigans!!


----------



## toothfairyx

Just updating as a couple of you had kindly asked how Jonny was getting on :)

He's on 4 hourly feeds now and waking for them, having 2 full bottles to 1 tube, and has had a few goes at breast feeding where it is safe to say he is pretty pants and only managing to get around 8mls before being exhausted. He latches on fine, just then drops off after a few sucks and won't easily go back on.

He also needs to get his monitors witched off, I think he may have had his caffeine stopped as he is 34 weeks now, but since coming off the vapotherm he's had a couple of more serious apnoeas and needed a good poke to get him going again :( Once was during a bottle feed, and the other for no apparent reason.

Otherwise that is it really no other issues - he weighs 4lbs7 at the last weigh-in and I think has been done again last night so probably gone up a bit, he is putting on weight well.

So we just need to get the last couple of hurdles crossed then home, and it will largely depend on the monitors I think as he's progressing well with his bottles. I'm trying to work out whether I want to continue with the breast feeding or just let him have bottles. I'm pumping out tons of milk this time and have a massive stock in the freezer so could keep expressing to keep him on breast milk for a few months. I can't exclusively breast feed him anyway as I have to go back to work this week (only work part-time) so would be interested to know what you all think about doing that instead?


----------



## toothfairyx

Just updating as a couple of you had kindly asked how Jonny was getting on :)

He's on 4 hourly feeds now and waking for them, having 2 full bottles to 1 tube, and has had a few goes at breast feeding where it is safe to say he is pretty pants and only managing to get around 8mls before being exhausted. He latches on fine, just then drops off after a few sucks and won't easily go back on.

He also needs to get his monitors witched off, I think he may have had his caffeine stopped as he is 34 weeks now, but since coming off the vapotherm he's had a couple of more serious apnoeas and needed a good poke to get him going again :( Once was during a bottle feed, and the other for no apparent reason.

Otherwise that is it really no other issues - he weighs 4lbs7 at the last weigh-in and I think has been done again last night so probably gone up a bit, he is putting on weight well.

So we just need to get the last couple of hurdles crossed then home, and it will largely depend on the monitors I think as he's progressing well with his bottles. I'm trying to work out whether I want to continue with the breast feeding or just let him have bottles. I'm pumping out tons of milk this time and have a massive stock in the freezer so could keep expressing to keep him on breast milk for a few months. I can't exclusively breast feed him anyway as I have to go back to work this week (only work part-time) so would be interested to know what you all think about doing that instead?


----------



## Srrme

I'm glad he's doing so well! He will be home in no time! :hugs:

I didn't breastfeed Elias or Fenix while they were in the NICU (everyone told me it's harder for baby, and it would keep them in the NICU longer), but I did begin exclusively breastfeeding them when they came home, and they did great.


----------



## toothfairyx

Well certainly he is finding it more tiring atm and I know if I was of the mindset of not letting them give him bottles it would be an age before he could come out! 

It's hard not to compare though as Jamie's first ever sucking feed was a breast feed as he was just 34 weeks and he latched on fine, and stayed put for 20 mins and what he got from that feed kept him going for 3 hours. He also fed beautifully from a bottle - within 3 days of starting sucking feeds was on 4 hourly demand feeding and left hospital a couple of days afterwards where I did breast feed him mainly for 3 months. But I was off work then so could do that although he did have the odd bottle so I could have some respite. 
I'm kinda happy just to do what it takes to get him out and get my family together and you are right - just do bottles and pick up the breast feeding once home. 

I have an appointment with my pre-natal consultant on Thursday btw lol, will be interested to see what he has to say given he thinks I'm coming in for my 34 week check-up. :wacko:

Elias looks massive in your pic lol - he has really grown!


----------



## toothfairyx

Still in hospital grrr and I reckon another week at least now :(. He was doing really wll on his bottles until he either got a chest infection or aspirated something into his lungs and ended up quite poorly desatting all the time so went back to 2 hourly tube feeds, back on the caffeine and into an incubator stripped off for obs :(. He's back to where he was now but they are in no rush it seems to move forwards from alternate bottles and tubes plus the nurse I spoke to last night intimated that because I'd had such a rough time of it they were holding back till I was deemed to be ok. Jamie had been home a week by this point and I've pretty much given up on the idea of breastfeeding now I've had enough of expressing bah.


----------



## toothfairyx

Well he has been promoted to the nursery as he went onto demand overnight yey :)
Home in 2-4 days whoop whoop!!


----------



## bek74

toothfairyx said:


> Well he has been promoted to the nursery as he went onto demand overnight yey :)
> Home in 2-4 days whoop whoop!!

So glad he is doing so well and will be home soon.


----------



## Skadi

toothfairyx said:


> Well he has been promoted to the nursery as he went onto demand overnight yey :)
> Home in 2-4 days whoop whoop!!

Congrats! That is great news! :flower:


----------



## 25weeker

:happydance: Glad to hear you neonatal journey is nearly over


----------



## toothfairyx

Thanks guys :) I am bringing him home tomorrow a whopping 5lbs 10 oz!


----------



## mjsmith88

Congratulations  x x


----------



## bek74

That's awesome, congrats


----------



## Littlemo

Congratulations on bringing ur little baby home what wonderful news xx


----------



## george83

toothfairyx said:


> Thanks guys :) I am bringing him home tomorrow a whopping 5lbs 10 oz!

sorry i've been stalking your thread, just wanted to say congratulations, how you ladies cope with these situations amazes me! i hope you settle him in very quickly xxx:hugs:


----------



## Srrme

Yay! Congratulations! :happydance:


----------

